
A deleted Wikipedia page speaks volumes about its biggest problem - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90339700/a-deleted-wikipedia-page-speaks-volumes-about-its-biggest-problem
======
Tomte
That's a stupid article that's (a) only trying to create drama, and (b) by
someone who doesn't understand Wikipedia and its rules and guidelines, and (c)
doesn't even try to understand those before writing about it.

I mean I usually criticize Wikipedia heavily, as well, but this article is
embarassing.

~~~
C1sc0cat
No its actually quite true there are a lot of self appointed "little hitlers".

I had to defend the second largest street festival in the UK from getting
deleted.

I also had similar problems with a UK youth organisation similar to rotoract
(youth arm of rotary) and the person doing that was some student from Germany

~~~
Tomte
Nothing you wrote has anything to do with my comment. Please comment
elsewhere. At the root, for example.

~~~
C1sc0cat
You said the article was stupid and implied it was incorrect I was providing
some real world examples to back the articles thesis up.

